# What is the name of your Yard Haunt



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

What is the name people have for their Yard haunts? The name and a breif explanation would be good since I am looking for inspiration for my own.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

The front of the house because it's not the back. 

Actually I hadn't gotten far enough to hanging any kind of sign to label mine.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Eerie Manor.

I live in Erie, PA. so just a play on the name of the city.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Ours is Edgewood Haunt. Edgewood is the street name and it sounds kinda spooky for halloween. 

It's like being on the edge of your seat if your five.


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

"Jack's Holiday Nightmare"

We have a Nightmare Before Christmas theme, so it fits it perfectly.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mill Creek Haunted Hollow*

Well, "Mill Creek" because that's where we live. I like the name because it has that relaxed, back woods cadence, like "Sleepy Hollow" or "Harper's Island".

And the "Haunted Hollow" part came from the fact that we live at the end of a cul-de-sac which is at the end of a downhill bend in the road. It really gives the home a hidden feel.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the topic. I have yet to pick a name for mine but keep feeling like I should. I like the idea of making a sign with the name on it to help set it apart from other yard haunts in the neighborhood. I like the names above. They all seem fitting.

So here's another question for you all: Do you stick with this name year after year or does anyone choose a name based on each year's theme if you operate your haunt in that fashion?

BTW TK421 I still can't get over that tower you added to the roof. It really came out great.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

*Here's You Sign...*

Okay, admittedly uninventive. We live on Eddy Way.



I was in a time crunch to build the sign in the last days leading up to the big day this year. I panicked and just started routing the obvious. Now the sign is too cool to change. It has a red flicker light inside so it appears to be illuminated by fire.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So here's another question for you all: Do you stick with this name year after year or does anyone choose a name based on each year's theme if you operate your haunt in that fashion?
> 
> BTW TK421 I still can't get over that tower you added to the roof. It really came out great.


I have the same name year after year. I've been using the same name for the past three or four years -- at least. This past year, I finally built a sign and posted it in the front yard.










Thanks for the compliment regarding the tower. I had a lot of fun building it and I only hope it survives the wind so I can use it again next year.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

TK421 do you have any night shots? Would love to see your lighting set-up.

Edit: Ah nevermind I got un-lazy and went to your album. LOL


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Mine is "Bloody Mary's Cemetery" as I live on Mary Andree Street, and my main theme of my haunt in a cemetery.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Ours doesn't have a name, but it was an abandoned mining town that we called Silva. I had a welcome sign for the town that had the name on it, the cemetery had it on the gate and a sign above the mine that said Silva as well. A few days after Halloween a neighborhood girl gave us a certificate that said "Silva Cemetery, best haunt", so we guess thats what people called it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Just named it last month, so haven't made a sign yet. Gonna call it 'Screaming Souls Cemetery'.
btw- great looking haunts everyone!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine is *Castle of Terra*. I liked how is sounds like Castle of Terror. And..well, it's my name 

I keep the main *Castle of Terra* but change the chapter. Last year it was _Vampyr Reign_. This year it will be _Zombie Apocalypse_. 

Here's last year's banner:


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Mine is a Pirate Ship haunt that I call the "Mourning Star":


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

We live on Elmhurst Drive, and a friend of ours suggested "A Nightmare On Elmhurst". I loved the play on words from the movie title, so we've used that ever since, even though the cemetery entrance says "Blood Hill Cemetery". The garage haunt is called "House On Blood Hill", and is a haunted mansion theme. We keep the same theme every year, because we're partial to it, and you can do so many different things with it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

TK421 said:


> I have the same name year after year. I've been using the same name for the past three or four years -- at least. This past year, I finally built a sign and posted it in the front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TK421 I love the sign and the idea of having a handout they can take with you. I may have to steal that idea I too am still looking for a haunt name. I have a few I am playing with, Ill definately let you all know when I finally settle on one.*


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

TK421 that sign is just gorgeous! If I ever find a name for our haunt I would love to have a sign like that.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

My haunt is Morumen Cemetery - "There is always More Room In this Cemetery"

Eventually it will be Morumen Cemetery and Crematory.


----------



## Salem Witch (May 5, 2009)

I live in Salem, MA and believe it or not I did not do a take off of the Salem name! I called my yearly walk through "Mystery Mannor" because it is always a mystery to me what I am going to put in the Manor every year!! I have also added "Haunted Funhouse" to the name because I have so many younger kids going through iI try to keep it more in the fun side. Last year we had over 300 people go through!! We are only open Halloween night. Just keep thinking and one day something will just sound right!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

My place is Whispering Shadows Cemetery, because the yard portion of my haunt is a spooky cemetery. However the house itself has a different name every year. One year was Mrs. Lovett's World Famous Pie Shoppe, once it was Aunt Astrid's Estate, and this year it'll be The Bloom Family Doll Nursery. I change the house theme, decor, and back story every year.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

My yard haunt is called "Vulture Hill".It is an old western mine and cemetery.
I use the same theme every year and just add to it.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

maleficent said:


> TK421 that sign is just gorgeous! If I ever find a name for our haunt I would love to have a sign like that.


I designed the sign on my computer and then printed it out on two 11x17 sheets at the local Staples. I think I have a tutorial on here somewhere going into more detail. 

(found the thread: Static: Mill Creek Haunted Hollow Yard Sign)

If you ever need a sign design, let me know. I love making 'em.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I like the pirate ship house theme that mic did,thats very cool,.as far as names go,I havent got one because I have many different themes.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I live on MacArthur Drive so it's MacArthur Manor Cemetery.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

13mummy said:


> Mine is "Bloody Mary's Cemetery" as I live on Mary Andree Street, and my main theme of my haunt in a cemetery.


HA! I love it! Don't say it three times!!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

My haunt is called Piney Hills Cemetery. I live in northern Louisiana where pine trees grow abundantly and are harvested just the same. Thought would be appropriate for a haunt name.

TK, I would love to take you up on a custom sign. What say you?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

The military housing area I live in is called Admiral Hartman. Last season was the first time I expanded into my back yard to create the Toxic Waste Storage facility with a Control Room, Living Quarters, Giant-Spider Tree, Zombie Run, and Doctors Lab. A big problem was that people with running through the Zombie Run, they kept running past the Doctors Lab and my ingenious Spinning Vat of Toxic Goo. The published and long version is:

*Admiral Hartman Toxic Waste Storage and Detention Facility* ...what kind of sick individual would put prisoners in a toxic waste storage facility...?


The classified version is:

_*Toxic Meltdown Zombie Catastrophe*_


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Skin Walker Creek

I just love the name, skin walkers are old native american tales of shape shifters. There is an actually haunted ranch called "Skinwalker Ranch" in the midwest that is haunted by really weird crytozoologics. I also have a creek behind my house so it works out


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Shallow Grave Flats


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

TK421 said:


> I designed the sign on my computer and then printed it out on two 11x17 sheets at the local Staples. I think I have a tutorial on here somewhere going into more detail.
> 
> (found the thread: Static: Mill Creek Haunted Hollow Yard Sign)
> 
> If you ever need a sign design, let me know. I love making 'em.


Yes he does, thanks to TK421 I have this start of the sign for my cemetery, called Raven's Claw Cemetery, his design accompanied by assistance of litemareb4xmas creating the decal that allowed me to attach it to the piece of styro and carve. I'll add a second to replace the old sign on the other column and the lettering around the medallion this season.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Timberlan Cemetary (we live on Timberlan Rd)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

operatingnurse said:


> Okay, admittedly uninventive. We live on Eddy Way.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a time crunch to build the sign in the last days leading up to the big day this year. I panicked and just started routing the obvious. Now the sign is too cool to change. It has a red flicker light inside so it appears to be illuminated by fire.


Great sign! You could still change your name, just make a cemetery fence and hang that sign at its gate and then give your haunt an over-all name.


----------



## Evil Andrew (May 29, 2009)

Stonegate is the name of the subdivision we live in.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

TK421 said:


> I designed the sign on my computer and then printed it out on two 11x17 sheets at the local Staples. I think I have a tutorial on here somewhere going into more detail.
> 
> (found the thread: Static: Mill Creek Haunted Hollow Yard Sign)
> 
> If you ever need a sign design, let me know. I love making 'em.


I just might take you up on that!
I absolutely love your sign, but then again I am obsessed with old english stuff, thatched roof cottages, cemeteries...


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I made a sign and named the place after my hubby. "Pace's Paine". It's actually a historical site and was in his family during the colonial days. The sign is nice but, i really think I need to upscale it now after seeing all the great ones posted here.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I live on a corner (Lehigh Terr. and E. Harvard St.) so had been torn between Lehigh Terror and The Horror On Harvard. Marilyn at ACC liked the latter so there you have it! 
~not to mention nobody can spell or pronounce Lehigh unless they are from Penn! LOL~

I don't have a sign for that or the graveyard area in the back of my yard that I call Harvard Hill Cemetery. I love that name and we live at the top of a hill so it all works.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so this is a fun thread seeing how and what people came up with. and wow, the haunts posted are astronomical. i loved them. 
i have a haunt every year and name it, but never thought about naming my cemetary. last year was the first year i didn't have a cemetary because of the weather plus my theme didn't really call for one. this year i feel i have to have one because i am doing a western ghost town and to me it screams cemetary. my town is going to be called Ghost Rock Valley, so i guess Ghost Rock Cemetary. but each year i change my theme so will probably change the name.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't have a name for mine either. Many people play off of their town, street name, last name etc. maybe that will help give you a starting point??


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of naming mine this year "Elegant Terror."

The explaination is in the character's backstory, a Victorian aristrocrat who appears classy and sophisticated, but deep down inside, he has the heart of a killer and the brain of a madman.

He was re-animated by a bounty hunter for Death and now will kill anyone who either is on Death's list, preventing him from killing people on said list, anyone who says the last name of his family's murderer, or who he suspects as a relative to the murderer.

Either that or "Morose Manor."


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

alucard said:


> My haunt is called Piney Hills Cemetery. I live in northern Louisiana where pine trees grow abundantly and are harvested just the same. Thought would be appropriate for a haunt name.
> 
> TK, I would love to take you up on a custom sign. What say you?


I'd be happy to help out. Send me a PM with all the descriptive information you have. Shape, dimensions, text, style, examples of signs you like, etc.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

TK what kind of glue did you use to attach paper sign to the wood?


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine is The Morbituary......it is a basement haunt. http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1612.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1596.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1600.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN2320.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1579.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1549.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1509.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1542.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1539.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1503.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1575.jpg http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll61/muddboss/DSCN1551.jpg and much ,much more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

The name of our haunt is Road's End. Of course we live at the end of our street and the road just stops.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

morbituary, your haunt is wonderful. i love the lighting. it's amazing with imagination how a basement can transform
lewlew, yours is very good too. so do you have to walk down that narrow path and does anything happen


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to just call it "A Haunted Halloween" to keep it generic but then found I wanted to get more specific and develop a backstory to tie the various haunt elements together. I came up with the name Blackstone Cemetery for no other reason than it sounds creepy so now I have "A Haunted Halloween at Blackstone Cemetery". Here's the sign I did up...


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

Ours is another "Haunted Hollow" We liked the name for our set-up because it was a little less specific. Our haunt is still very general with a mix of a cemetery, a pumpkin patch and a couple other odds and ends.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> TK what kind of glue did you use to attach paper sign to the wood?


I bought a spray adhesive from Lowes. Sprayed the wood board and the paper (back side), then put them both together. It's a great hold. The secret is to get several coats of clear finish on the sign to protect it from the weather.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

lewlew said:


> The name of our haunt is Road's End. Of course we live at the end of our street and the road just stops.


Your haunt looks great! Love the detail and the lighting. Your little cauldron-stiring skelly is a great idea. Does he move at all?


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

TK421 said:


> Your haunt looks great! Love the detail and the lighting. Your little cauldron-stiring skelly is a great idea. Does he move at all?





hallorenescene said:


> morbituary, your haunt is wonderful. i love the lighting. it's amazing with imagination how a basement can transform
> lewlew, yours is very good too. so do you have to walk down that narrow path and does anything happen


Thanks! The cauldron stirrer does move. He is a take on Devil's Chariot's Cauldron Creep
Mini-Cauldron Creep Finished - HauntForum.com

Our haunt includes the cemetery plus the walk-through. You start in the witches' room, then over a rocking corn bridge(complete with actors) through several more rooms (static plus live actors, FCG pupppets) topped off with a corn maze made up or cornstalks and haybales on my driveway.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lewlew, one of my fave haunts i went to was through a corn maze. bet yours is fun


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

One of the first years that I did a "themed" haunt, I did a spider room with over 200 spiders. I've always tried to keep something spider related ever since so we stuck with the name Spider Hill and just spun off of that.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

diabolic, nice haunt. i like your miner guy, and that spider is terrifying


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

*Signs change with the theme*

I've been changing up my theme for the past several years. So here are some of the signs from the recent past.




















This was for a twisted Mother Goose theme









This was for my tribal/cannibal theme. It is more of a statement than the name of the haunt. I spent the night explaining it to the unenlightened.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cinders, i love your witch scene and i think i'm going to keep your cannibel theme for my future haunt. i love it. okay, i get it too


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Uganbi Atup!  I love it! Took me a second, but I got it!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

*Zombieville USA*

Howdy, I love the thread. I just joined and have not gotten through all of the postings. So as they say, better late than never.

My displays are split into two:

Zombieville USA, "Zombies are just like us ... only different". My main display in the front yard. The display is made up of Bluckys. I have three completed so far and pictures are posted on my home page here at the forum.

On my side yard I want to make "Broom Glidas School of Broom Stick Flying" The display will be about all types of crashing witches.

My displays are geared more for a comical effect than the traditional scary effect.

Greg


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I live on Seaforth Drive which is completely perfect for a pirate themed haunt so mine is kind of just a play on words.


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

Ravens Sorrow Cemetery

Gerard Raven a mortician obsessed with prolonging his own life. His many experiments trying to understand death and beat it have left a mark on this world. It is here you will find things that have not quite crossed over.
YouTube - Ravens Sorrow 2009.mp4


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Mt haunted trail is called "THE TRAIL OF LOST SOULS"


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

My yard haunt is called Primmsylvania, i need to get a sign for it this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lurkerz, your animation and props are awesome. i loved beatleguice and the bicycle set up. 
beacon, i L O V E crashed witches. you have got to post your haunt
elh, nice advertisement
shilo, cool name for your trail


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

My neighborhood is called Stone Ledge Farm, so my haunt is a play off of that name. My sign reads "Bone Dredge Farm". Amazing how many neighbors didn't get it. Sigh.....


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I live on Seaforth Drive which is completely perfect for a pirate themed haunt so mine is kind of just a play on words.


LOVE your flyer!!!!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

BTW, the name for my haunted theater is the Crier Cinema, formerly the Crier Opera House. The name comes from the French word, "Crier" or "To scream." 

Then again, to those who don't know much French, many cry when they get scared, so it makes sense either way.


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Mine is "Meadowlark Haunt" kinda cheesy since the street is Meadowlark dr. You can see pictures on my page, sorry to hard to put up on my phone. Next year though I am changing everything to a toxic carnival theme so I have to come up with a new creative name.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have never named my Cemetary but now you all have me thinking... I can't name it after my street (it's a fruit.. not very scary). Can't think of anything creative using my name (it's boring) Maybe Hysteria Lane Cemetary?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I have never seen your video before now and your ghost footsteps beetleguice vortex...lets just say your yard rocks!!!! Lurkerz


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

And tumbledice I just noticed your reply Thank you!!!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't have one yet, but now my mind is running.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I named mine "Foggy Point Haunt" because the road I live on is called "Point Rd" and It's usually Foggy around here, so It just fit. And plus, it kind of makes you think of a dead salty sea captain and a mistic lighthouse just cutting its beam thru the fog.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

There's a large tree behind my house that is used as a nighttime roost by every crow in the county, I think. Some evenings the sounds they make are amazing. So, we named our yard haunt the Crow's Roost Cemetery. Last year when I was setting up, I was testing a crow call sound effect and about 20 of them came over to see who was making the noise. They even flew inside the open garage trying to find the "crow".


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Bozz's Backyard Bog. But next year we'll just call it Bozz's Bog since most everybody knows that my backyard trail is on a few acres. Could expand more as there is a least 50 acres back there. But I don't think we need to, lighting it all is a huge chore so its big anuff. See web site below or in my profile section.


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

*My name*

Thanks to all who have provided so much inspiration. Based on my own street name Waters Edge and the fact that I live on a lake, I decided to name the yard Edgewater Haunt. I was thinking about more clever things like 
The Haunt of Samhain
The Doctors Haunt (since I have a PhD)
Parting place
bête noire
Daunting Corner (the road makes a sharp corner at the house)
However I finally realized Edgewater could be easily applied to any number of parts and themes like Edgewater Cemetery or Edgewater Asylum and at some point I might like to try some props in or on the lake and this name seems to cover that as well.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

my yardhaunt is named foggyfathoms! a pirate themed yardhaunt inspired by the 1980 movie...the fog.....


----------



## Ramiel (Sep 21, 2009)

A very simple name actually...

Hauntville Cemetery


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ramiel, very nice plaque with your name
foggy, wow, nice haunt


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

foggyfathoms said:


> my yardhaunt is named foggyfathoms! a pirate themed yardhaunt inspired by the 1980 movie...the fog.....


Loving the haunt, the name, and the Insperation! I love Carpenter's work, and Adrienne Bardeau's Acting, along with Jamie Lee Curtis's of course. I sort of got my name from the film too. This year I hope to have a T shaped post, with a plaque with "Foggy Point Haunt' hanging, and a Flickering lantern on the other side. Again, Your haunt is very nice! And just looking at the photos, the score from The Fog would go with your haunt very nicely. :]


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

My neighborhood is called Country Lane Estates so I named my yard haunt the 
"Old Country Lane Graveyard". Here is a pic of the sign I made last Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scary, that is a cool sign. love your old look and the skeletons


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

My name for this year will be "Creep Acres."

This will likely be the name for awhile.

I got inspiration from "Dead Acres," in Columbus, Ohio. I wanted a name that would fit a farm theme.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I usually change the name suiting the theme but I have no idea what to name mine. It is a mine theme this year. Words like reno and flower are not really good for a haunt name...gotta think, gotta think.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Our home Haunt s called kurtztown a play off our last name of Kurtz










The sign is about 6 and half feet long and 2 feet tall !!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

kprimm said:


> My yard haunt is called Primmsylvania, i need to get a sign for it this year.


I'm designing and building a haunt sign for KPrimm.










It will be approximately 3 feet long, mounted on 3/4" plywood.

I'll take lots of pictures of the process.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> I just might take you up on that!
> I absolutely love your sign, but then again I am obsessed with old english stuff, thatched roof cottages, cemeteries...


I'm re-reading this thread and came across your comment. I must admit I love the Old English look as well. Thatched roofs, tutor facades, thick-walled cottages -- it's all wonderful.

The most amazing cemetary I've ever seen is just outside of London, called Nunhead Cemetary. Here's a link with some pictures. It's a wonderfully old, overgrown cemetary.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Uruk-Hai said:


> I used to just call it "A Haunted Halloween" to keep it generic but then found I wanted to get more specific and develop a backstory to tie the various haunt elements together. I came up with the name Blackstone Cemetery for no other reason than it sounds creepy so now I have "A Haunted Halloween at Blackstone Cemetery". Here's the sign I did up...


*Damn fine sign, Uruk-Hai!! Looks fantastic.*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is going to be a beautiful sign tk. kprimm, i like the name of your haunt


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

TK, your signs are just amazing!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah.. what Pumpkin King said!!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

You guys are too kind. If I could make a decent living at it, I'd do it full time.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok well Ive decided that my name for my cemetery/haunt with be Black Orchid Manor! I hope you all like it, Ive run it passed one friend on here and she gave me the ok so I decided that I would go with it. Ive never had an official sign for my haunt and this year I would really like to have one. I would like it to be Gothic and sexy and of course Fabulous I was wondering if anyone on her could help me out. I would like to have a Black orchid featured in the design, but not sure what else, also not sure on what lettering to use. I like the haunted mansion lettering but am open to ideas since I have no idea on how to even begin to do this. *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooki i really like that. i think it is tk who said he will help, you could run it by him


----------



## Ramiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok well Ive decided that my name for my cemetery/haunt with be Black Orchid Manor! I hope you all like it, Ive run it passed one friend on here and she gave me the ok so I decided that I would go with it. Ive never had an official sign for my haunt and this year I would really like to have one. I would like it to be Gothic and sexy and of course Fabulous I was wondering if anyone on her could help me out. I would like to have a Black orchid featured in the design, but not sure what else, also not sure on what lettering to use. I like the haunted mansion lettering but am open to ideas since I have no idea on how to even begin to do this. *


What about something like this?









Even if personally I like more how it sounds "mansion" instead of "manor", but that's just personal taste ^_^


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks Ramiel for the sketch for my name. Its a great starting point*


----------



## Ramiel (Sep 21, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's an idea:


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

And here's a darker variation:


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!! I REALLY like that last one!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*For God Sakes!!! I love that one too!!! Oh my goodness you know what?? I really love the colors of the second one but I sort of like the design of the first one. Is it possible to see what the first design would look like with the colors of the second one?? I realize I am really pushing it here with all the requests but I figured I would take my chances you are in a good mood and wouldnt mind*


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, here's a really nice one. New font with an arc to the name. Deeper colors, but still with the stylist backgrounds.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

So many fonts, so little time.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thats it!!! I want that sign but I think with the font from the first entry You totally nailed it and totally got me!!! Its so me!!!! Now how does one go about getting that made??????*


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great! Glad you like it. Here is the version you requested:










There are many different ways to produce a sign like this, and since I designed it on the computer, size really isn't a problem. The only limits to size depend on how you want the image to be printed. You can go to places like Kinkos or Staples and they can print it out at all sorts of sizes -- but you'll pay for it. If you want anything over tabloid size (11x17) it costs upwards of $40 to print a "poster" size.

When I am putting a sign together, I usually tile the final image onto sheets of paper 11x17. This allows me to print each sheet ($2 each at Staples) and then cut them out and put the larger image together. As for the backing, there are also several possibilities. If you're building a sign to stay outdoors, I suggest 3/4 plywood. Cut out the shape, sand it, spray paint the base color, and then spray on a coat or two of shellac. Next you use a spray adhesive to put the printed sheet(s) onto the backing and then put on many, many more coats of spray shellac. I go through at least a can per sign -- sometimes two or three depending on the size of the sign.

I am currently building a few signs for other members of the forum. If you take a look at the thread *Mill Creek Haunted Hollow Yard Sign* you can see some of the other designs as well as my methods for putting the signs together.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, so Spookilicious wanted one more version -- which was the first version of the sign in the deeper colors.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

The Teal Street Terror!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE:* Here is what Prymm's signs look like as of this afternoon. The two smaller signs are 18" across and the PRYMMSYLVANIA sign is 36" wide.

I've been putting on coats of spray shellac, but I'm going to Lowes this evening to see if there is something thicker I can spray on to really seal everything good and water tight.

Of course, if anyone here has any suggestions, I'm all ears!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

These look fantastic!! I just bought a personalized poker room sign for the hubby and it doesnt hold a candle to your work!! Very VERY nice!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, very professional, and beautiful. very nice work


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

TK421 said:


> And here's a darker variation:


This one's color is best but would look ULTRAfab if you could make it blacklight receptive (3D with the Orchid)


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

These look INCREDIBLE! Great work here!


----------



## MotelSixx (Apr 14, 2010)

'Eerie' is the name of my haunt. It is based on th fact that I live in 'Erie, PA' and we even have an aptly titled '(E)erie Cemetery'. I originally titled it 'Eerie hallows', and after making aa sign that said " 'Eerie' is coming " I decided to scale it down to plain ol' 'Eerie'. Its short, to the point and at the same time doesn't define my haunt in any manner. The house could be 'eerie', or the graveyard can be 'eerie' etc. and its in homage to my city. Not to mention the 'haunting past' of local legends, and some very scary true history about our lovely lake.

6


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't have a name!! I need one now, that I've seen all these neat signs and ideas!! LOL

My last name is Polish (thanks dear hubby) so there is NO way to tie my name in! 

We live on Eagle Lane....and we call our house the Screamin Eagle (as we are all Harley riders) I guess I could try to tie that in. Screamin Eagle Manor, or Screamin Eagle Cemetery. They just don't have a ring to me though...the Eagle just isn't scary like a raven, I mean, its our national symbol. Can't very evil with that!

I'll brain storm about this all night now - THANKS for more mental work Halloween Forum!! LOL


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

You could look through the scientific names and see if you find anything you like. Mine was just a play on the words More Room In Cemetery. You can make up a word like me!

Eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bev, how about BevReaveAnn's haunt. a play off of bevann and bereaving.


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

Mine will be called "Linus' Lament". Essentially the story is after years of putting up with the other's torment and ridicule in his belief in the Great Pumpkin, Linus Van Pelt sold his body and soul to the Devil and began his journey into the Darkness...

I'll end up doing this in miniature (approx 1/4" = 1 foot) cause I live in an apartment and my folks don't want me to make it full size with all the work entailed only to tear it apart after Halloween cause they have nowhere to store it. At least in miniature, I'll be able to keep it forever. I don't have any pics as of yet because it's my first haunt and haven't started construction...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

killerhaunts said:


> This one's color is best but would look ULTRAfab if you could make it blacklight receptive (3D with the Orchid)



*Hey thats my sign!!  I love it, thanks TK421, now I will send you my email so you can send me the file but you will have to attach a long step by step instruction on how to make it come to life*


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> bev, how about BevReaveAnn's haunt. a play off of bevann and bereaving.


OH, that's a good suggestion - thanks!! I like it!!

Emtpy W - I will do some more research on the Eagle...see if I can come up with anything else. 

Thanks to you both for the ideas!!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I look forward to hearing what you come up with.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

We are the Wykert Witchery. *G*


----------



## Mcshrimpton (May 1, 2010)

Gravenwood ... Graves in the woods lol! Pretty much describes my front yard haunt theme perfectly.

It's amazing it took me as long as it did to think of it! - almost a year's worth of brainstorming!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

We've had yard displays of varying sizes ever since our daughter was in 3rd grade (she's 20 now), but only within the past 5 years have we turned them into charity yard haunts (Cans for Candy for the L.A. Regional Food Bank) & given them a name/theme:

2006- The Spectral Graveyard
2007- Mephisto Manor
2008- Fright Night at the Movies
2009- Zombie Invasion
2010- Ghost Hunters Investigation


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Alright so I've finally named my haunt. It might sound blah at first till I explain why I named it this. Drumroll please......it is Smith's Grove Sanitarium aka The Cage  

Yea it's the place Michael Myers escaped from but that's not really it.

1. My last name is Smith. = Smith's
2. My haunt is in a barn in the woods. = Grove
3. My haunt is where I go to keep my sanity in an overcrowded house of teenagers. = Sanitarium
4. My grandfather grew up just a few miles from the real Smith's Grove in Warren Co. KY. the exact place John Carpenter got the name. My grandfather's last name was also Smith.
5. John Carpenter was a music professor at Western Kentucky University and my son is going to go there and major in music.

and The Cage part:

1. It sounds like a nickname for a sanitarium.
2. I collect fake rats (see thread Halloween fetishes) and I keep my favorite one in a cage.
3. When my husband and I were originally building the maze inside the haunt, I couldn't get the song Bullets with Butterfly Wings by Smashing Pumpkins out of my head (Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage) then when we were done we got in the truck to drive back up to the house and it was on the radio.

So that's it. Kinda predictable but I like it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creepy, sounds good to me.


----------



## daspizz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Somerston Manor - I live on Somerston Road


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Its not formal posted but every year I dubb it "The House on Las KILLinas Hill" because my community is call "Las Colinas" which means "The Hills" in english. Not nothing like MTV show either... Lol!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I live on Whiteriver so mine is


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Ridgewood Manor..I live at the top of a hill, and there are lots of trees around my house, and a few in the yard. 

ridge=hill; wood=trees


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm thinking " Phantom Fields " but I'm working out the bugs on the sign


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

It took quite a few years to come up with a name (plus some forum help - LOL), but ours became Mourning Rose Manor. I wanted a gothic - haunted mansion feel to it.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Pandora, your Haunt name, sign, and your whole setup just looks wonderful!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Yup Pandora's haunt really rocks. The whole set up is awesome. Her crypt is too die for! LOL


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine is HellGate because there is a portal that comes from hell that insane creatures came out of it while a plague spreads and alot of people die which ill have grave stones and dead bodies outside that is my theme and thats why i called it HellGate.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, Pandora's does indeed look *awesome*, and great lighting too.

I've been going back and forth on mine. I'm going to decide on either "Wolve's Shadow cemetary, or "Shadow Wolf's Cemetary, in honor of my Mother that loves wolves. Because of her, I inheireted my love of almost all things Halloween, and it's her fave holiday, and mine too.

I figured it would be a nice thank you for her supporting my love of Halloween since I was a 'lil guy.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We live on the corner of E. Harvard Street. Our address is for the other street (Lehigh Terrace), but with the help of Marilyn from ACC I got my name. She liked The Horror On Harvard better than Lehigh Terror! 
I don't have a sign, something I'd like to make this year.
And I call my cemetery Harvard Hill Cemetery. So need a sign for that, too! We are on the highest point of the road, pretty cool, and I love those names.

BTW, what are y'alls general dimensions for your signs?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Sigmon (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't named the yard haunt yet as we move so much in the miltary. However, ya'll have given me some inspiration and I came up with two lists one for the for the 1st part of the name and one for the 2nd part of the name. Which combination do you like?

We have try to have a little of everything (except cutesy).

1st part name choices: 
wayfarer 
errant 
transient 
wandering

2nd part name choices 
quarters
haven
hearth 
sanctuary

Or something else befitting of a moving haunt?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

These may sound idiotic - so keep that in mind. What about Wandering Haven or Rolling Stone ______? I usually do a thesaurus.com search for close words. Here's what came up for transient: brief, changeable, deciduous, emigrating, ephemeral, evanescent, flash, fleeting, flitting, fly-by-night, flying, fugacious, fugitive, going by, impermanent, insubstantial, migrating, momentary, moving, passing, provisional, short, short-lived, short-term, temporal, transitory, transmigratory, unstable, vacating, volatile. 

You may have already done this, but sometimes I find a more lyrical or appropriate word than the one that is popping up in my head....The one in my head is always lame!!! LOL

P.S. Thanks to everyone above for the compliments - they're always appreciated, especially from my haunting peers..........


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


>


And where's the sign for in front of your house, my dear????? hmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so what about haven and hearth. plays off of heaven and earth. not military sounding though.


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

*Possible Cemetery Names*

I have two names kicking around for the name of my cemetery. Let me know which sounds creepier.

Ash Hill Cemetery

Dual purpose: My front yard is dominated by very large Ash trees and the ashes of the dead.

Raven Roost Cemetery

Crows roost in the two very Ash trees in my front yard every Fall.

A picture of my front yard


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice cemetary, and i like ash hill cemetary best


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I like Ash Hill, too. The trees add a cool creepiness factor to the cemetery, btw.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

This is the first year I'm planning on doing more outside things, small cemetery, witches, spider webs, etc. Usually I focus on the inside of my house and of course will go over the top in there again. We live on a dead end street with farmland and fields behind us. So far, I've come up with these ideas:

Shadow Gardens
Shadow Fields
Sinister Fields
Shadow Manor


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

I never thought about naming my haunt before - but came up with Mello's Mayhem (which usually describes the inside of the house with three parrots and one crazy dog.) But I kinda like it.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

I just named mine this year and it's called "The Dark Rock Cafe". It brings together my two loves (besides my family of course) heavy metal music and Halloween. 

This is the first year I've had a clear vision of what I want my display to be and it's only a baby but, hoping to expand in the years to come. 

I'll get lots of pics this year and maybe we can revive this thread in Nov and show how ours haunts did this year.


----------



## Mourning_Manor (Aug 21, 2007)

The cemetery is called Mourning Cemetery because my Dad and I started it and our initials were A and M. So am = Morning.. but couldn't call the haunt Morning Cemetery so we did Mourning Cemetery because of AM plus people mourn at cemeteries. Mourning Manor is the name of the haunted house.

http://www.mourningcemetery.com


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine is The Revenants' Lair (complete with sign by Greg Miller, who was my Secret Pumpkin on another Halloween forum a few years back) It's the same every year, just a cemetery. I'd like to have a walk-thru someday, but don't have the space or help for that yet.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't really consider what I have to be a yard haunt - display is probably a better description - but I named my cemetery *Shadow Hill*. No real reason other than it just popped into my head and I liked the sound. Here is my sign. It doesn't usually sit atop my fireplace; I just put it there for a pic after repainting.


----------



## Greyhawke (Sep 10, 2010)

*Sleepy Hollow Cemetery*

I'm going basic - big fan of the Horseman.

I've got his tombstone in the front, along with a hand coming out of the grave throwing his signature pumpkin, burning with green flame. The whole thing is enclosed by my fence, so I'm not worried about the kiddies taking up smoking. On my columns (currently under construction) I'm going to put craft pumpkins with him on his horse.

I may want to design a sign/logo for my abode at some point, but the columns are only going to be about 18" across, albeit about 4' high.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ours is called Lawn of the Dead.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

TK421 said:


> I have the same name year after year. I've been using the same name for the past three or four years -- at least. This past year, I finally built a sign and posted it in the front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sign is very professional did you draw it, If you did you are very talented if not you picked the perfect picture. 
Drawing is not one of my talents that I wish I had gotten from my mother she would be on the phone a doddle works of art.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I named my haunt Providence Hill Cemetery because we live on the highest point on our street/cul-de-sac. I later found out that the real estate/tax description of our subdivision is Providence Hill so it worked out pretty well. I need to make a sign but I really want to make a set of pillars and gates to mount a sign on and my loving spouse is having issues with my interpretation of the word 'budget'. Sooooo I'll likely have to wait to get a sign put up--even if I get it made this year. But at least I have a name for the haunt.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Our haunt, Halloween Party and my forum name are all the "Halloween Scream". I plan on making a cemetery sign for our yard haunt this year that says "Morris (our last name) Halloween Scream".


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Bringing back threads is fun!

In previous years, my display has been called "The Haunted Trail". Last year, I got bored with the name and called it "Trail of Terror".

But this year, the theme has changed somewhat, and the new name is "Cobham Manor", named after our street. I never came up with a more creative name!


----------



## Hauntington House (Jul 29, 2011)

Hauntington House, named after the neighborhood: Huntington


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Most of you are so lucky to have great local flavor names to pick from or atleast have a yard so you can simply add 'Cemetery' something. I haven't been able to come up with a new name for my new location. I didn't have a name for my old location since I had just started and hadn't been doing it long enough to come up with one.
I have to live in the most boring area of NJ name-wise. I also live in a condo, so I don't have a cemetery. My town, development, street and cross street have a lame names. I was hoping to maybe use my building number (676 which is close to 666).
Anyway, there are some really cool names and signs.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Love Manor

One of the first haunts I saw online was Raven Manor (www.RavenManor.com) so I used our last name, which is Love.


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been calling mine Fright Night then whatever year it is. Example: Fright Night 2011


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I live on Seaforth Drive which is completely perfect for a pirate themed haunt so mine is kind of just a play on words.



I love your flyer as well. Is it okay to borrow it?
Where did you get the font? It is perfect! Pirate like fonts seem almost impossible to find. 

We normally call ours Pirates Cove, but seeing all the great ideas here I think perhaps we will change it to The Pirates of Brook Run. Brook Run Village is the name of the development we live in. Or maybe something to go with our street. Brook Ridge Ct. Any suggestions?


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Camp Crystal Lake but with the Crystal Lake part covered in the word BLOOD drawn on in blood.

I'm going to make a sign that leads to the haunt that says Friday the 13th on October 31st, it'll look kinda like this

FRIDAYthe13th
onOCTOBER31st

But with the numbers matching up better.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Well I have named mine _ HOLLOW ROCK CEMETERY _ after the street I live on and plus I thought it didn't sound to bad.


----------



## chefjason95 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Tobacco Rowe Manor*

I live in Edgerton, WI which was known for tobacco back in the days so I named my haunt Tobacco Rowe Manor. I even wrote a story that I expand each year to go along with the theme.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Ballston Manor.

We live in Ballston Spa. Note: BallSTON. Not BallSTONE. Ballstone sounds like a horrible medical condition. This apparently is a subject of confusion among non-local folks. 

History of Ballston Spa. It was founded by a guy named Ball. It then became Ball's Town, and was later shortened to Ballston. The SPA part was added because we have an old mineral spring in town, and it was a very famous spot to come bathe in the waters.

I just added Manor because it sounds creepy. I wish I'd thought of Ballston Hollow!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I live on Mize Road so I mine is "Mize Cemetery" ... pretty simple really ...


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Think I've about settled for _Bloody Hollow_ But i really haven't settled on it yet...doesn't sound original enough.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

kuroneko said:


> I was hoping to maybe use my building number (676 which is close to 666).
> Anyway, there are some really cool names and signs.


Neighbour of the Beast?


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Somewhat related funny story. Hopefully it's not lost on the fact that it's local.

Shortly after my wife and I purchased the house which now houses Ballston Manor, I was doing some local research, and I discovered a portion of our town is known as Bloodville. Intrigued by the name, I learned that one of the houses we looked at was IN the Bloodville part of town. But what the heck was "Bloodville"?

WELL...it turns out that in the 19th century, the area was largely owned by a gentleman named Isaiah Blood. What did Mr. Blood do for a living? Well of course he owned an AXE AND SCITHE FACTORY.

So yeah, the Bloodville Axe Factory was actually quite profitable until fire destroyed the place.

But seriously...who among you wouldn't want to haunt an area formerly occupied by the BLOODVILLE AXE COMPANY?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

^ Well I see we are neighbors. PM me your location, I'd love to see your set up!
Just added a link to your blog on my site!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Our haunt is called Shadow Lair, we usually add something to that, like last year was the Shadow Lair Sanitarium and the year before that was Shadow Lair Manor, and before that it was Shadow Lair Silver Mine (We live in a silver mining town). 

We liked the idea that Shadows can take on all shapes and sizes, as will our haunts, so what better place to come to be scared than the lair where all the shadows live? 








Of course, I made that sign out of styrofoam, and now, I'm seeing all the amazing signs on this thread, I'm thinking it's time to upgrade the sign! Hehehe


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

TK421 said:


> I'm designing and building a haunt sign for KPrimm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really cool!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great signs everyone! I love the one above with the old wood and skulls. I think I have already posted here. Mine is Haven Haunt because I live on Haven Circle.

I so want a sign. The outside is currently mostly a huge pumpkin patch around the small courtyard area around the door and my assorted crashed witches in the yard.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Our's is called Pace's Paines from my hubby's ancestor. http://genealogical-gleanings.com/Jamestown.htm If you go way down the page to Massacre of 1622 his ancestor is Richard Pace. A few year back we traveled out there and had the family reunion and visited the old planation. That is what gave me the idea for the sign. I really need to spend the time and make a much better one.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

We named ours Resurrection Vale Cemetery. I don't even really remember how we came up with it. There was about a 1 month period where we were just throwing out a bunch of names. Our headstones go in this kidney shaped patch of grass... so we were trying to come up with something Hill or something Knoll... but none of those things really thrilled us. 

Ghouliet says I looked up synonyms for Dale or Glen or something... and that's how we found Vale. 

Anywho. I adore the name. It fits with our zombie/rising dead theme perfectly. Here's the sign we made for it this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil, bethene got a sign from her reaper one year. just something for your wish list possibilities


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How cool that would be. I think I listed a sign on my wish list. I was reading about Spookilicious' sign and think that the college where I would be able to print me out a sign. We have some type of poster machine that the kids use to make posters to advertise events. However, I think they have to be in a publisher format. This gives me something to build on.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Boneyard Buccaneers.

Finally named mine last year when I gave in to the inevitable and realized that the pirates are here to stay.


----------

